# Hello Guys



## Ronin75 (Apr 22, 2018)

Hello Guys I'm new here but general in sport almost whole life lol I'm practice BJJ many years but gym much longer 
Happy to join here and I hope will find some interesting topics and members


----------



## brazey (Apr 22, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## Marquiz44 (Apr 22, 2018)

Welcome brother. Glad to see you here.


----------



## hupharma (Apr 22, 2018)

Welcome friend


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Apr 23, 2018)

Welcome to the club 

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## BadGas (Apr 23, 2018)

All the topics you're looking for and some that you definitely are not..lol

Welcome.


----------



## Marquiz44 (Apr 24, 2018)

Hello mate. Welcome to the community!


----------



## Arnold (May 7, 2018)

Welcome.


----------

